# Is this terribly rude?



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 12, 2017)

No matter what Amtrak train I'm on, I usually eat in the dining car but I've a December trip and was planning on eating in my sleeper only because it is the end of the day and I'm coming from work and may not be up to company.

But I don't want to put undue burden on the train attendant.

What do the rest of you think? Do any of you have lunch or dinner in your sleepers? Do you feel guilty for not socializing?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 12, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> What do the rest of you think?


Sounds fine to me.



kendoggbyrd said:


> Do any of you have lunch or dinner in your sleepers?


Yes, absolutely.



kendoggbyrd said:


> Do you feel guilty for not socializing?


Guilty? Why? You don’t owe anyone anything. It's perfectly normal to want to be alone sometimes and by keeping to yourself you're actually _avoiding_ the potential for social miscues and misunderstandings with talkative seatmates in the diner. If you're concerned you might feel like you're imposing, then give the SCA a tip in return for bringing your meals. You'll get your meal when and where you want it and your SCA will get a nice tip for packing it up and bringing it to you. Everybody wins.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 12, 2017)

Personally, I have never asked to be served a meal in my sleeping car accommodation. But, I know that others do. As a SCA to do so is not an imposition upon the individual. It is part of their expected duties.

Is it rude not wanting to socialize? No. There are times when I would prefer to have a quiet dinner. That's one reason why I sometimes will book dinner for the latest possible time available. I have found that dining late may provide you with a table that is not very full, maybe only one other guest, or maybe a table just for me.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 12, 2017)

I usually use the diner, but meal service in your room is a standard option and you should not feel bad about using it. Just make sure and tip your attendant for the service. The few times I do it, I tip at the time for the meal in addition to the end-of-trip tip. It is completely your choice and nothing to feel badly about.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 12, 2017)

Don't feel you are being rude.

You may have your Sleeping Car Attendant bring you meal(s). Its part of the service they provide. I would add to their tip for providing the service.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 12, 2017)

I have never had a meal in my room but see absolutely nothing wrong in doing so.


----------



## PVD (Sep 12, 2017)

Actually, rather than being rude, you are being very polite. If you are likely to be an unpleasant dinner companion, rather than burden others with that, you are choosing to eat in your own space...That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 12, 2017)

While we enjoy having our meals in the dining car there is never a requirement to do so. Handicapped, elderly and weary travelers often request their meals be delivered to their sleeper. There is no reason why someone looking for privacy and quiet time cannot follow suit and it is in no way rude.


----------



## PVD (Sep 12, 2017)

One trip on the LSL I had to visit a jobsite in the morning where serious construction was going on....If there was not a late seating, I would not have gone to the diner since I needed the shower and a nap first. It was for the benefit of the other passengers........There are lots of good reasons, what if you were coughing or sneezing? Or worse....


----------



## BCL (Sep 12, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> While we enjoy having our meals in the dining car there is never a requirement to do so. Handicapped, elderly and weary travelers often request their meals be delivered to their sleeper. There is no reason why someone looking for privacy and quiet time cannot follow suit and it is in no way rude.


I don't find it rude, and it is of course a normal duty to deliver a meal to the sleepers.

What I do find rude are those who don't want to be social and insist on having a meal in the dining car anyways. You know - those who insist on (and don't get) an individual table for a solo or couple so as to not have to talk to anyone else. That's not the way Amtrak operates.


----------



## shelzp (Sep 12, 2017)

I almost always eat in my room. The room attendants have a menu or two ready to give out. I've even seen some tack it up on the wall so it can be seen easily. I've heard that some attendants hide out from time to time but I haven't experienced that at all. When I'm greeted by the attendant I always let them know I eat in the room and mention I prefer to give them the tip anyway. They'll ask what time to come back to take my order. The one time I never request a meal is on the last morning as they're so busy working. I do give my tip meal by meal and don't wait until the end of the trip for that.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 15, 2017)

Though I prefer to relax in the Dining Car, even after a tough day at work, I understand the desire to eat in the room to get more concentration for the preparation and/or reports, then wind down. It is your preference. Just like it is your preference at a hotel to have room service. You are paying the bill, make your own decisions.


----------

